# LG's D/A Converter First to be Certified



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*Company Readies Mass Production for Early '08 Launch *

WASHINGTON, Oct. 8 /PRNewswire/ -- In a key milestone in the nation's transition
to digital television (DTV), the d-to-a converter box developed by LG Electronics
has been officially certified for the National Telecommunications and Information
Administration (NTIA) digital-to-analog converter box program.

The NTIA, part of the U.S. Department of Commerce, certified the LG-produced
model as a "coupon-eligible converter box" under the government program that
will provide up to two $40 coupons per household to go toward the purchase of
converter boxes. Consumers with analog TVs that receive their broadcast signals
using an antenna can use the converter box to receive the new interference-free
digital TV broadcasts. On Feb. 17, 2009, analog TV broadcasting ends in the U.S.

Now that the digital-to-analog converter box has been certified as coupon eligible,
LG Electronics is gearing up production to assure retail availability in early 2008
supporting the launch of the NTIA coupon program.

Source: PRNewswire.com


----------

